# Dewalt 20v Cordless framing nailer



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Robert, does that come with two batteries? I'm curious to know if one battery will last all day, for typical wood deck framing. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Hey Robert, does that come with two batteries? I'm curious to know if one battery will last all day, for typical wood deck framing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


It comes with (1) 4.0AH battery. Dewalt specs that it'll drive 700 nails on 1 charge. That's pretty damn good and should frame up most decks without issue. 

I almost want to stop at a framing jobsite and say "I want to frame walls for a couple hours to try this thing out". They might look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> It comes with (1) 4.0AH battery. Dewalt specs that it'll drive 700 nails on 1 charge. That's pretty damn good and should frame up most decks without issue.
> 
> I almost want to stop at a framing jobsite and say "I want to frame walls for a couple hours to try this thing out". They might look at me like I'm crazy.


I would like for you to do that too. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I built some boardwalks for a conservation area with mine last week. It's the single speed, with the 4.0 AH battery.

Went through 588 nails in a day, and just shy of one battery. I think I got maybe 25 or so nails out of it the following day before swapping batteries. Nails were all .120 x 3 1/4" ring shank galvanized.

I'm pretty happy with that. I also read that apparently the tool breaks in a bit, and that the shots per charge goes up with time. Only time will tell if that's true.


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> So I have have the Dewalt 20v cordless framing nailer a few weeks now and used it quite a bit. I had been asked to update how it worked after using it for a bit but could not remember or find which post it was in, so I thought I would start a new one.
> 
> I am very suprised at how well the nailer works, actually shocked. Blows away the Paslode cordless nailer hands down. I have been through a large box of nails and did not have a single jamb or problem. Battery will last all day long (4.0ah) and it did not leave a single nail proud, the paslode would frequently leave 1 proud quite a bit, either that or I was limp wristing it :whistling
> 
> ...


hey, just picked up a used one of these puppies and threw some 3 1/4 full head nails in it. I couldn't get one nail to sink below the surface, let alone flush. what kinda nails are you using with this thing?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I have not used mine much yet but Paslode Galvys and Brights Ringshank sunk flush with no problems in my informal testing


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to update before this.

I only use Paslode 30 degree nails, have had 2 jambs, both times I hit steel plates behind plywood (wasnt watching what I was doing). The jambs were really easy to clear and back up and running in no time.

I built 2 decks and 1 large building only using this nailer as a test, except for the air metal strap nailers. I have the 2 speed and used it for all walls and also plywood nailing. The only nails I left proud were when I limp wristed the shot and the nailer jumped too much. I had set it for bump fire when framing and was very impressed with the performance! 

Solid nailer, very easy to use and works all day on 1 battery. It is a bit heavy and I used to hang the Paslode on my framing belt but the Dewalt just seems a bit heavy for that, I just set it down close. The Paslode was very inconsistent with sinking nails, not the Dewalt. 

Love this nailer, a bit heavy but that is a small price to pay for the convenience of no air hose or fuel cells.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I work with a guy who is now on his second cordless dewalt.. They perform quite well and are very handy but certainly don't replace a high quality pneumatic, great for small parts of framing jobs, blocking etc but I don't think many will go over 100,000 nails.


----------



## akabubjr (Oct 20, 2006)

mastersplinter said:


> hey, just picked up a used one of these puppies and threw some 3 1/4 full head nails in it. I couldn't get one nail to sink below the surface, let alone flush. what kinda nails are you using with this thing?


Be careful with used ones. About 1/2" of my drive pin snapped off of mine. Now all my nails hang out that much. Yours might have the same problem.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I used mine all day yesterday adding blocking for floor, sistering joists into old hardass joists. Used half a 4.0 battery, had one nail misfire out of about 200 nails. 

Two thumbs up for me for nailer. :thumbup:


----------



## Bradcon (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess I will throw my update in the mix. Had the nailer about a month and have used it a few times. It drives nails great and doesn't use near the batteries I thought it would. I have had several jams though. The kind where the nail gets stuck in the nose piece. I'm hoping that works its way out of it. Overall I think it will serve well for a lot of tasks.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Bradcon said:


> I guess I will throw my update in the mix. Had the nailer about a month and have used it a few times. It drives nails great and doesn't use near the batteries I thought it would. I have had several jams though. The kind where the nail gets stuck in the nose piece. I'm hoping that works its way out of it. Overall I think it will serve well for a lot of tasks.


I have had one for almost a year, and another for just a couple months. I used one for quite a while yesterday. I think I had one jam. You can feel the weight if you use it for an extended time. Battery life is amazing.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Bought one a couple months ago and used it daily for the last couple weeks on a new house build. It doesn't replace a pneumatic but it is a nice compliment to one. Blocking, truss bracing, fill in roof framing, etc. I wouldn't hesitate to frame a small addition or a basement with one. Dewalt got this one right! 

I have had a few jambs...mainly when I hit a metal plate on a truss.


----------



## english (Mar 14, 2016)

Last year was working with two others one had a dewalt the other had hilti the same as mine...every time one of us with the hilti guns turned round his dewalt was on the deck and he was using a hilti. Every second nail of the dewalt would stick out and this all happened after he nailed into a knot.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

English your not in USA?


----------



## krislemon (Jun 21, 2014)

You can get the dewalt with 2-4.0ah batteries. That is the kit I got. Have not used it much since i got it , but looking forward to future use.


----------



## english (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm from the UK


----------

